
Ask HN: How do you document your work/progress/things you have learnt? - ahmedbaracat
Hi,
I am getting obsessed of finding a simple tool&#x2F;app to let me easily document the work I have done each day, right notes about it, and document the things I have learnt. In essence, it is something like a daily journal, but I want to be able to categorize the different things (progress on iOS app, learning swift, learning design,...) and also be able to publish this data to the Internet for others to benefit from. For example, they get to see how I broke down a complex app to simple tasks that I tackled one a time, how I solved a specific problem, how&#x2F;where I searched for the solution... 
Would also be helpful for clients to look at my process and my way of doing the work.
Things I have looked at:<p>* 		 Todoist, although great for task management, lacks the ability to publish to the internet, having comments on the tasks...<p>* 		Wordpress blog, Tumblr, Medium.com: lack an integration with a task management<p>I think I need something that combines task management with documentation&#x2F;daily logging.<p>Thank you.
======
ahmedbaracat
For others how might be interested in the same topic/question, here is a link
to the same question on Reddit where a lot of useful information/tools/ideas
was shared.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/productivity/comments/47ct2k/how_do...](https://www.reddit.com/r/productivity/comments/47ct2k/how_do_you_document_your_workprogressthings_you/)

------
gjvc
[http://tiddlywiki.com/](http://tiddlywiki.com/)

~~~
ahmedbaracat
Thank you. Seems to check lots of boxes. Interesting to see what other tools
have people built.

